# Canada Tourist Visa



## expat- (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,

I was willing to explore canada as migrating destination and in the process applied for a tourist visa, to get first hand information about the country.

To my Suprise, my canada TRV was rejected( i m from India). and the reasons which i was given, for hell sake dont make any meaning( Visa officer said he isnt convinced about my purpose of visit, where as i had invitation clearly mentioning it a tourism visit)

After little research i found, canada TRV, once refused is always refuse, most of the time. 

Canada High commison in india rejected visa of top officals and lot issues i came to know in my research. 

I was wondering if i possibly could apply again with succesful TRV, i had submitted all papers which were required and mentioned in website, even my inviation and all invite papers, docuements, tax papers were noatrized.

Seems kinda funny, but read a comment from canadain immgration lawyer that - TRV refusal rate from Delhi high commsion is unbelievable.

Could you tell me why canada does this, to genuine visitor, if they doubt they can ask further documents but rejecting application for no basis in stupidity to the core.

Just to mention, i have travlled to US, europe, asia extensively. 

Canda was first time

Your response would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Obviously the Visa Officer was nor satisfied that you would return to India once you had completed your travels. This is not surprising as many of your fellow country people come to Canada and claim refugee status or just disappear into the fairly large Indian diaspora here. I am reluctant to tell you but your refusal is, in part, due to much receipt and corruption in your country and in the Indian community in Canada.
You probably will not be permitted to re-apply.


----------



## expat- (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree with you Auld Yin, to some extent people are responsible from here for this.

But what i am trying to know is how do the Visa officer decides a case, there has to be some procedure to judge it,i m sure he isnt choosing randomly for lucky number application.

Rest of the world have issued be long term visa in first attempt, doesnt meam that there system has flaws.

I am talking about process and system rather than specific country or region.
for ex-ample ....I am sure you cant deny entry to canada to an Highly specalist doctor just cause he belongs to certain country.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

expat- said:


> I agree with you Auld Yin, to some extent people are responsible from here for this.
> 
> But what i am trying to know is how do the Visa officer decides a case, there has to be some procedure to judge it,i m sure he isnt choosing randomly for lucky number application.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there are certain criteria used to determine admissibility, but at the end of the day it is probably a judgement call using years of experience with similar situations.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought literally everyone in India was a "highly specialist doctor". Of course, that is super easy when fake degrees are as easy to buy as bottled water (or more so) in India.

Get fake degree, then go places - The Times of India


----------

